# Looking for info from 22a owners



## botbswco (Dec 22, 2013)

I purchased a new 22a several months ago. After firing less than 1K rounds through it, the slide had carved a fairly deep scratch in the frame on the left side just in front of the slide lock. The scratch can only be seen when the slide is back or off the gun. The scratch is deep enough that I can feel it with my fingernail. I could also feel a burr on the inside of the slide that was making the scratch. I sent S&W pictures and they told me to send the gun in for inspection. S&W filed off the burr in the slide but didn't repair or refinish the frame. I sent it back again, and they returned it again saying this is normal wear. My question to 22a owners is: Does your gun exhibit any scratches on the frame from the slide? If not, how many rounds, approximately, have you put through the gun. I hope to get enough info from the forum community that will indicate if this is or is not normal wear.

Pictures of the frame and slide can be seen at: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hhomjzpo9l6vd8l/1t5va13tPK



Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry, I have the same pistol and it has been flawless! No scratches or marks on mine. I have probably a couple of thousand rounds through mine!


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine with 1872 rounds through, no scratches you mentioned about. I don't think yours is normal.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are two pics of the same areas. Pardon the photo quality and lube :mrgreen:



















It's hard to tell from the pics, but the area on the slide that mates with the frame has no finish on it - all worn off.

The frame wear is more clear. It wore to a point, then stopped as is often the case with any semi-auto frame/rail. The gun has about 10,000 rounds through it. I run it wet; I use TW25B lube after cleaning and float a light coat of oil on top of that (a drop on the underside of the slide by locking the slide back and turning the gun upside down) when I'm at the range, immediately before I shoot.

I had the occasional malfunction when it was new but now it runs just about any ammo pretty much 100%.

Your wear looks more severe than mine, but I suspect it will get to a point that it will stop wearing and the two components that mate up will be "worn" into fitting against one another. Your gun looks awfully dry to me, but that may be because it's cleaned but not lubed yet.

Hope these help.


----------



## botbswco (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied. I put this question up on two different forums and the answers seem to be pretty evenly split between normal wear and not normal wear. Guess I'll scratch my head and figure out where to do next. Although, since there apparently are lots of folks with this gun that don't show the wear, I know I'm not a happy camper. If I were to try to sell this gun, I wouldn't get the same price as somebody without the scratch.

Thanks again.


----------

